# Difference between models



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new motorhome and am looking at the Swift group. Can anybody enlighten me on the difference between Ace, Bessacar and the Kon-tiki range as the equivalent model in each range share the same layout, same weight (almost) and look the same apart from upholstery.
I've probably generalised a bit but what are the differences, cost is almost the same. Is one more upmarket or is it literally a marketing scam to inflate the range or is one better than the other? 

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Build*

Hello Pete,

Ace is entry model
Swift/Bess next
Kontiki

All down to build quality and level of equipment.

Kontiki built on Alko Chassis as an example.

Trev.


----------



## markmi (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Build*

Not right as ace and swift are the same no price or spec between them, bessacar is little more, few extras and plusher trim etc.

they all come out the same factory, the reason is so they can have more dealers per area and in turn sell more vans.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*swift*

hi ace and bessacar nearly the same you get microwave standard with bessacar trim same quality tho same with swift ie bolero just a different trim same quality. for kontiki differant beast no comparison far better swift top of the range ps i have kontiki ha ha ha. i had ace airstream before kontiki super mh great cab


----------

